# Night Ride @ TEXAS FLATS ATV 11/9/12, KILN, MS



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

*Night Ride @ TEXAS FLATS ATV 11/16/12, KILN, MS*

*Texas Flats ATV Park in Kiln, MS is having a nite ride until mid-nite tonite, anyone going?* :rockn:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/TEXAS-FLAT-OFF-ROAD/146019515597069

texas flat off road


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Wanted to go but got other plans. That's a fun park. We will be headed out there on the 23rd to ride and a few of our friends are bringing their trucks too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

Me and about 10 others showed up, think the turnout was low because Tower Trax had a benefit ride that weekend too?? Had a great time, first time there but the owner was super cool and took us on some guided rides...he was talking about having another nite ride this coming Saturday (11/16) depending on if he can find someone to work it, we will be going back!
I only took one real pic during the ride and one when I was finished loading up from the ride. :bigok:


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

The only thing I didn't like about that place was that they only had 1 hose to wash off with, and it was over by the pits so we kept on having to move to wash our bikes so other folks could get around us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

DaveMK1 said:


> The only thing I didn't like about that place was that they only had 1 hose to wash off with, and it was over by the pits so we kept on having to move to wash our bikes so other folks could get around us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


And I found out why: the land is what is called "buffer zone" land and as such, the guy running the place cannot build/or install anything permanent. And I agree with you except we just go to the carwash on the way home.

BTW-They are having another NIGHT RIDE on 11/16 until midnite


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

We are heading out to muddy joes tomorrow in kiln for a benefit ride with the soggy bottom boys. The night riding there is fun tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

DaveMK1 said:


> We are heading out to _muddy joes tomorrow in kiln_ for a benefit ride with the soggy bottom boys. The night riding there is fun tho
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


Where is this?
EDIT 27810 V Bar Rd., Perkinston, MS 39573


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

No it's over in kiln off highway 53


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------

